# AC and N at the same time?



## stayplation3 (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to get an ac router and ac adapter for faster wifi on my wireless desktop pc, but my laptop only runs g/b/n. Can I get a router and make it do ac and n at the same time so both the desktop and laptop can connect? Can you only run 1 at a time?


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2014)

802.11 AC is only 5Ghz.
I don't know an AC router that isn't simultaneous dual band.  It will broadcast a 802.11 N signal on 2.4Ghz.  You should be able to set the 5Ghz radio to allow both N and AC connections.


----------



## stayplation3 (Oct 20, 2014)

well all my pc's are 5ghz capable. i just want to be sure before i buy it that it will in fact allow me to connect my N laptop and ac desktop at the same time


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2014)

Short answer:  Yes

Looking at that picture again you will need to use the 2.4Ghz radio to connect your N only devices.

At least with my router, 802.11 on the 5ghz band can do A and N but not AC and N


----------



## stayplation3 (Oct 20, 2014)

what is a? i want ac


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> what is a? i want ac



802.11 A is an older standard that also only runs on 5Ghz.  It tops off at 54Mbps.

Which ever router to get you would set the 5Ghz radio to AC only.  All of your N devices will connect to the router using the 2.4Ghz band.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2014)

Any router that does A/C will also do N at the same time


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 20, 2014)

What's even better is something like how xirrus has it... where legacy 5ghz a/an clinets don't slow down the ac network


----------

